# Topics > Smart home > Smart security systems >  ATOM AR3/3S, outdoor robotic camera, Amaryllo International B.V., Amsterdam, the Netherlands

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Amaryllo International B.V.

Home page - amaryllo.eu/ar3

----------


## Airicist

Amaryllo ATOM AR3 demo

Published on May 22, 2016




> AR3 preliminary demonstration video

----------

